# How to respond



## DizZa (11/11/14)

Hi all
So if anyone could please advise on how to respond to this video.
My mom wants to stop smoking and start vaping then she saw this.. 

What would you say?


----------



## annemarievdh (11/11/14)

She's been paid to say what she said. 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Necris (11/11/14)

that video,aside from being severely annoying,is presented by a teenager,and uses outdated information.
Hardly credible enough to make a life altering decision from it

however,thanks to @Alex we have these:
http://ecigssa.co.za/threads/advice-from-the-experts.6694/
http://ecigssa.co.za/threads/about-turn-in-flavour-bans.6627/
http://ecigssa.co.za/threads/yet-another-study-shows-absence-of-e-cigarette-toxins.6563/

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/11/14)

Show her this one instead 



and point her to the Health Matters on the forum.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Necris (11/11/14)

looking at the channel its mostly tabloid level stuff:
https://www.youtube.com/user/DNewsChannel/videos

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (11/11/14)

i almost think it's a spoof article, that or my incredulity buffers have maxed out and i'm in shock or something

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Danny (11/11/14)

The only response I can give is www.scholar.google.co.za and search for e cig scientific review, filter to since 2014 and you will find that review plus many others. The review in question is available and has been totally misrepresented in the above report. As she was talking about a table of hazardous chemicals found and it pops up pause it and interpret the table, not what she is yapping on about. Floating about the web is another table comparing e cig vapour emissions to normal breathing emissions, they were remarkably similar to eachother. The table used incorrectly to substantiate her point actually compares to normal stinkies and shows a vast improvement in terms of chemical character.

I wish I could provide a link to a nice simple and accurate summary to date but most if not all of them are biased propaganda put out by people on either side of the debate. To make a truly informed decision is sadly going to take wading through lots of research and filtering out the biased duds. The information at this point is not always free to access either. Anyone remember the link to the site that compiles all the e cig health news? If I remember they had a great list of free to access studies?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## ET (11/11/14)

http://casaa.org/ ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Danny (11/11/14)

casaa.org may well have some, also a good source of info


----------



## Rudi (11/11/14)

This is the vid that sold me to vaping

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rudi (11/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rudi (11/11/14)



Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (11/11/14)

DizZa said:


> Hi all
> So if anyone could please advise on how to respond to this video.
> My mom wants to stop smoking and start vaping then she saw this..
> 
> What would you say?




Hi @DizZa 

Check out the message from Dr Farsalinos to us at this thread:
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/a-...linos-to-us-ecigs-sa-vapers.6273/#post-134279

He is a cardiologist that is doing some good research on the health impacts of vaping.

You can also check out some of his research if you visit the following website
www.ecigarette-research.com

Tell your mom that many top medical specialists seem to agree that vaping is much, much safer than smoking.
It may not be 100% safe - but I do believe that its much safer than smoking real cigarettes

All the best

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Rudi (11/11/14)

This just scared the crap out of me


----------



## hands (11/11/14)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Show her this one instead


lovely video.


----------



## zadiac (11/11/14)

Tell her to read my response to that video on youtube. It's under comments. I'm TheZADiAC on youtube


----------



## Marzuq (11/11/14)

Nice feedback guys. I see our members have become alot more informed and alot of @Alex vids coming forward now . I think all advice that can be given has been given. Makes me proud to be a member of this forum.


----------

